# Is there anything I can tow with this?



## trishy (Jun 15, 2007)

2003 Mazda Minivan.  It has a V-6.  The GVWR says 2,000 lbs, but if I get the 4 seasons package, then it goes up to 3,000.  We have four kids (two are teens), so six people in the van.

I'm not sure if we can even tow a pop up, from what I'm reading.  But everybody who has a pop up here says, "V6?  Sure you can tow a pop up with that!"

Would stabilizing bars and electric brakes for a pop up help?  Are there any hi lo's I could tow with this?

Thanks!

Trishy


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 15, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Pop ups are pretty easy (but can be large enough to have a little weight, but not too bad).  I towed a pop up for years with S10, etc., didn't even know it was there.  My guess is you should not have any problem pulling a popup.    Just check your weight loads.


----------



## trishy (Jun 15, 2007)

RE: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Thanks!  You're giving me some hope.  I so want to go camping.  We tent camped for years, even with "guaranteed you won't get wet tents."  But always, we got wet!  

I would love a hard side, but hubby and I refuse to go into debt to get a better towing vehicle.

Again, thanks!

Trishy


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 15, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

I wouldn't think you will need electric brakes for a pop up unless it is really big and heavy.  The hi-lo is probably going to be too heavy to tow with the V-6 and full passenger load.


----------



## hertig (Jun 15, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

You might check out the 'Alpine' A-frame type popups.  They may be light enough, but give you solid walls all around.  They fold up or down in seconds if you practice.


----------



## trishy (Jun 18, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Thanks everybody  We went ahead and bought the 1989 Coleman Newport.  New carpet, new canvas (ultra nice).  Everything on the inside nice and tidy...no mold, mildew, mustiness etc....

I think we're going to have a transi fan put on (will increase our towability to 3,000 lbs.  The pop up is at 1400 dry.  

We're excited!

Trishy


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 18, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Should work.  Happy Camping.


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 18, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Trishy,  I've seen a lot of A/C units on pop ups in recent years.  You might want to check into that route.  I don't think it would add enough weight to worrry about, but check anyway.  In really hot weather a pop up can be a real oven, even with a fan.  We had to go home a few times due to heat.  Your gonna love it.  Next stop will be a travel trailer, than Class C, then a Class A and who knows what will be down  the road for you to enjoy.  Take lots of pictures and make lots of summer albums....fun to look back at all the good times later on.  Enjoy


----------



## trishy (Jun 19, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Thanks ARCHER.  I feel after all of the tent camping that we've done, I can do a pop up easy!  Hah.  Now my folks are fulltimers in a class A.  They literally went from tent to Class A...nothing in between.  They absolutely love Harlingon, TX. 

The fan is actually for my van (I guess to cool the transmission), but we are considering what to do about no air conditioning.  Of course, with kids, we won't be spending much time in the pop up until night.  

You are right.  We decided to do this for two years then move onto a hard side trailer if it works out and we like it.  I will get a big, bad real tow vehicle then and forget the mini van!  

Thanks!  I can tell you guys on this board know what you're talking about!

Trishy


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 20, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

trishy said: "Thanks! I can tell you guys on this board know what you're talking about!"

Hey! Who's spreadin' that rumor?    :laugh:


----------



## OHpaintguy (Jun 22, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Trishy,
In the last two weeks I have seen advertisements for 13,500 btu rooftop mount A/c units for $500 to $525.  I think your coleman may already have the basic wiring for this in the wall or under one of the dinette seats.  
I suggest you try to get a parts list for your camper (sometimes a Coleman/Fleetwood) dealer may be able to get one for you.  You could then check to see if your camper may already have the wiring (or part of hte wiring) installed.
Remember....if you camp where there's no electric (as we have many times) theres no A/C.
By the way, 1989 was the last year Coleman make these campers as a seperate company.  Fleetwood and Coleman merged in 1990, so sometimes you may end up with a part that says Fleetwood or comes in a Fleetwood box.
The transmission cooler is probably a good idea.  If your Mazda is running hot when you tow the camper it may help. I used one in the past on some of my cars, when I pulled my camper.
I think you bought a great camper, your vehicle should be able to haul it, and your family will love it! It beats the heck out of a tent on the ground, A/c or not!
P.S. I still own my 1989 Coleman Chesapeake and will never sell it! It's been from Canada to Florida, went through three kids, and several dogs.  She ain't as pretty as she used to be, but she getting a facelift in 2007. New canvas, new cushion covers, new cabinet doors, new linoleum, and probably A/C.  Best investment I ever made!

 OHpaintguy


----------



## trishy (Jun 23, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Thanks for your reply, paint guy!  I have no idea if we'll be getting the AC soon or not.  I'm used to toughing it out in the tents without it.  Anyways, with four kids, they don't stay in any one place for very long.  We'll try our fans and being shaded first, BUT with hubby being so hot natured, we may have to just get the old AC anyway.

Hubby really thinks the transmission cooler is unnecessary.  However, I'm sure he might just change his mind and give in to my RESEARCH and other's expertise in this area.  I just feel it would be a nice cushion with having 6 passengers already to carry.  Oh, well, the pop up is like 1,000 pounds (not loaded).  I'm pretty good at being a light packer, but I'm not a miracle worker.  Fortunately, we'll just be on the east coast and not do much mountain travel. 

The goal is to use this for two years and then reevaluate and see if we want to continue or move up to a hardside.  I'm pretty thrifty so I don't want to make huge investments into the pop up unless they're really necessary.  Moving up to a hardside in two years?  Maybe, but if I'm content with the pop up, maybe the AC would be great!

I was a little bumbed when I saw the NADA price for $1,000 for the Coleman Newport (1989).  We paid $2,000 for this one, but it does have some new things on it and in really good condition.  We saw one with mold and mildew everywhere on the inside for $2,500 and made the one we bought look like a dream!  Sounds like you're sold on your Chesapeake and when you're that happy with something, makes sense to give it a facelift

Trishy


----------



## hertig (Jun 23, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

A good transmission cooler should be about a $100  (less if you can install it yourself).  A new transmission would be more...

In any case, might be wise to add a transmission temperature guage.  It will let you know if there is a problem (high heat) in time to prevent damage to the transmission.


----------



## trishy (Jun 25, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Thanks John!  Guess what?  We're going to get the transmission cooler!  I know there are some who would be jumping up and down at the thought of a shower/potty combo or a dinettte slide - not me!  I just wanted the tranny cooler!  Wooohoo!

Oh yeah, we've got the pup up in our driveway and are slowly packing it and I've been very conservative with it.

Thanks!

Trishy


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 25, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Have fun.  Enjoy.  We started in Tent, then PopUp, then the kids got to be teen agers and we stopped for several years.  AFter retirement, we went directly to a Class A, older model.  Getting ready to go down to a Travel Trailer (trying to save some gas money).     :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 26, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Trishy, load up your pop-up and then take half of it out!  You won't use half of the 'stuff'  anyway!

Happy Camping!


----------



## hertig (Jun 26, 2007)

Re: Is there anything I can tow with this?

Just make sure you take out the right half.  That other half is critical


----------

